# Kitchen geekiness thread



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Let's see your bikepacking kitchens!

Having been an ultralight backpacker, I've tried just about everything (canister, alcohol, white gas, solid fuel stoves, etc). I really like the simplicity, weight, and quiet of a solid fuel setup. Here is my current setup...


Ultralight bikepacking kitchen by bbaker22, on Flickr

Optimus titanium spork - 17g
Snow Peak 900 titanium pot with titanium lid - 128g
Esbit titanium wing stove - 14g
Foil windscreen - 17g
Stuff sacks - 11g
Total - 188g (6.7oz)

Esbit solid fuel (2 hot meals worth) - 29g


----------



## alanm (Sep 2, 2009)

baker; 188g, that's not bad mate, one day I'll post up my stuff and give you a heart attack...... I've got a friend whose an Ultra lighter, buys titanium toothbrushes, cuts the handle in half and pulls out half the bristles to get the weight down......  (not really...)

Al


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Although it is not the lightest kit, I like the convenience of a quick boil stove especially in windy or less than perfect conditions. 460g as seen here.



















____________________
Bedrock bags and packs


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

greenwater said:


> Although it is not the lightest kit, I like the convenience of a quick boil stove especially in windy or less than perfect conditions. 460g as seen here.
> ____________________
> Bedrock bags and packs


Nice. I run a similar setup sometimes with my old Primus Alpine Micro stove. Definitely less finicky than the esbit configuration. And, that canister gives a heckuva a lot more fuel.

BTW, glad to see you're back from Mojave. I'm going to place an order for a handlebar bag right now.


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Homemade soda can alcohol stoves FTW. I just made a batch out of 24oz beer cans.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

baker said:


> Nice. I run a similar setup sometimes with my old Primus Alpine Micro stove. Definitely less finicky than the esbit configuration. And, that canister gives a heckuva a lot more fuel.
> 
> BTW, glad to see you're back from Mojave. I'm going to place an order for a handlebar bag right now.


I have that same stove. I have a Primus Litech tea kettle and a Snow Peak 700 Ti mug that I will use with it as my primary setup.

Sometimes I'll use a Supercat alcohol stove with that same cookware.

I am liking the Caldera Cone, though. can go alcohol or with found wood. Using that where I live now with found wood is a bit unrealistic with the burn bans in summer. But up in Indiana where I'll be moving to, it will be a viable option for me.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

I use the Evernew Appalachian set (burner, DX stand and 500ml pot with lid) plus their 400ml Ti mug. There is nearly an inch gap between the pot and mug when packed, I just keep a small cleaning kit and a few tea bags in there. The 500ml pot holds just enough water to make my couscous and a hot drink. 
Weight including a fork and fire lighter is about 270g. I could save a few grams replacing the pot lid with foil and could just about manage without the mug. I like my setup how it is though and travel light enough with the rest of my kit anyway.
In the background you can see my pot cosy which I made to fit around the "pour and store" bags. This works well when rehydrating couscous or instant porridge.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

That Evernew Appalachian set looks sweet!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

D45yth said:


> I could save a few grams replacing the pot lid with foil and could just about manage without the mug. I like my setup how it is though and travel light enough with the rest of my kit anyway.


maybe replace the metal mug with an insulated plastic one that keeps things warm for longer?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bill in Houston said:


> maybe replace the metal mug with an insulated plastic one that keeps things warm for longer?


I think his point is about saving a little weight. I have a couple sets of "hot lips" that clasp the rim of my snow peak mug so I can drink from it when it's still a bit warm. Otherwise I also have an orikaso set I usually bring because it weighs next to nothing. I usually don't bother with the plate but the mug and bowl usually come along.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

NateHawk said:


> I am liking the Caldera Cone, though. can go alcohol or with found wood. Using that where I live now with found wood is a bit unrealistic with the burn bans in summer. But up in Indiana where I'll be moving to, it will be a viable option for me.


I've been thinking of trying the Caldera Cone w/ my Snow Peak 900 pot. Does the CC pack away compactly?

Thanks.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_0094 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


Cook kit by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_1838 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

That looks like a great setup. Do you have more details on the windscreen? It looks far more durable than my old pie tin windscreen.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

That windscreen appears to be made from aluminum roof flashing. Great stuff.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

baker said:


> That looks like a great setup. Do you have more details on the windscreen? It looks far more durable than my old pie tin windscreen.


home depot aluminum flashing. drilled some holes in it.
homemade stove(s) too...


Proto v4, double wall, slightly wider, no wick by mbeganyi, on Flickr


cook kit by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## tefloncoated (Aug 29, 2011)

Esbit stove, Titanium spork, a pre-mixed blend of Harmony House dried veggies and a small burner to make some hearty soup and a cup of sweet tea on the trail is all i need  The gas canister goes into the tea cup, the stove fits on top and all that fits right into into the Esbit case (i dont use the alcohol burner and wind shield). That's enough food and containers to make a light meal for up to three people 

I also carry a 1 or 2 liter Platty bottle and a Katadyn Vario filter pump and get the water from the lake or river.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I've got my kitchen down to 173g plus fuel. 1350ml Ti pot with lid that can be used as a frypan or plate. Homemade alcohol penny stove, pot stand and windscreen. 100ml of metho will boil between 2-3 litres of water depending on how cold it is to start. Works well for up to 3 people.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

penny stove from a 24oz can, right? 2-3 liters on ~4oz of alky is impressive.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Not sure of the weight but I still use my 20 year old MSR Whisperlite and some mess tins. Just carry about 200ml of gas per day. I've tried the solid fuel British Military Hexamen burners they are pretty poor in wind and take a lot longer to heat things up.


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

Well, I do have any combination of the following options that could be taken to the trail:

Whisperlite International and 22oz fuel bottle. eek: car camping and backpacking)
8oz IsoPro canister fuel (13oz full)
4oz IsoPro canister fuel (7oz full)
Esbit tabs and stand (1oz + .5oz per tab)
MSR Firefly burner (5.5oz)
Brunton Talon burner (3.5oz)
Evernew 1.3 liter Ti pot (6.5oz)
Evernew 750ml tall Ti pot (4.1oz)
Evernew 400ml Ti cup (2.1oz)
Lexan Spoon (0.5oz)
MSR aluminum windscreen (?)
MSR heat transfer device (?)

But, the lightest and simplest is shown below. No trail photos, just something I took after I built the stand from a coat hanger. Don't even use a windscreen, just use rocks, dirt or dig a hole to set the fuel tab.

So, with this setup, here is what we have:

Evernew 400ml cup (2.1oz)
Stand (1.0oz)
Lexan Spoon (0.5oz)
Esbit tabs (1.5oz/3 tabs per day - I can boil a cup of water with 2/3 of a tablet)

For a weekend trip(Friday afternoon/evening thru Sunday afternoon): 6.6oz or 187gr


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Bill in Houston said:


> penny stove from a 24oz can, right? 2-3 liters on ~4oz of alky is impressive.


Yeah - using the bigger diameter cans (24oz/700ml cans here in the land of Oz) made a big difference in fuel efficiency - maybe because it matches the larger diameter pots I use. The heat is spread more over the base. It boils water almost as quickly as my MSR Whisperlite but weighs less than the MSR's pump! I really only use the Whisperlite if snow camping.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I think bigger key is the wider base of the pot. it doesn't matter what stove I use, my Primus Litech tea kettle boils faster because the flames spread across the bottom and don't come up the sides.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*My kitchen...*

...isn`t as ultralight as I though now that I`ve weighed it out. Still not bad, and very inexpensive. I think the biggest cost was the fancy multi-size punch I bought from Harbor Freight. Actually, that might be the opnly purchase I made for the whole setup- the rest of it I either already had hanging around or scrounged or made from crap in the shed.

Aluminum pot with lid (2 cup): 89g
Cat stove: 7
Wind screen (flashing): 20
Measure (Fuji film can): 4
glove (AKA pot handle): 29 
6 fl. oz. bottle: 15
Cup: 40
Bowl and lid: 62
Plastic spoon: 11

Total Weight: 277g
For packing, the wind screen wraps up and fits inside the pot, the measure goes inside the stove and the both drop into the pot, then I stuff theglove in to keep it from rattling, lid on top, and a rubber band to keep the lid from popping off. None of the other stuff nests within itself, but I usually keep food inside the cup and bowl. One bottle of fuel does me for two days in warm weather, in cold weather I just pack a whole HEET bottle. I often use the sealed lid on teh bowl for things that are supposed to simmer, just stuff it into my sleeping bad or a knit cap as a cozy. I used to carry a sour cream container instead of the Rubbermade bowl, but it leaked bean juice in my sleeping bag once, so I went sturdier. Probably ought to go back to it and just use something else for a cozy. I didn`t think the glove was so heavy. Since I usually have riding gloves and/or cold gloves along, I might think about dithcing it, but it does keep things quiet, and I don`t care if it gets scorched.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^Take along a pair of wool socks for sleeping and use one instead of the glove as a potholder/silencer


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

random walk said:


> ^^^Take along a pair of wool socks for sleeping and use one instead of the glove as a potholder/silencer


:lol: Yeah, maybe a pair of those super thick ones that I used to wear skiing because my boots were a couple sizes too big!

After finally weighing my stuff and seeing how it compares to some of the other kitchens in this thread, it might be time to rethink some of it. Foil windscreen, go back to the lighter bowl, and a yoghurt container for a cup could save me a few ounces with virtually no cost. I guess it`s a matter of how much I`m willing to baby the stuff in order to not squash anything (mine is all very sturdy) compared to how much i really want to lose the weight.


----------



## RenoRacing (Aug 12, 2010)

I geeked out on my kitchen setup a few months ago, and as a result, shaved a full pound off of my kit, not to mention saved a ton of valuable backpack space... Here's the result...
Redbull Can Penny Stove, windscreen/potstand...









All fits inside my BC 700ML Ti Pot with everything needed: pot stand, spork, silicone gripper, lighter, stove, priming dish, and two 3oz fuel bottles. It will boil 2 cups of water in under 5 minutes, on only one ounce of denatured alcohol...


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm planning to build up something similar soon. Love the "half-penny" stove.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

RenoRacing said:


> I geeked out on my kitchen setup a few months ago, and as a result, shaved a full pound off of my kit, not to mention saved a ton of valuable backpack space... Here's the result...
> Redbull Can Penny Stove, windscreen/potstand...
> 
> All fits inside my BC 700ML Ti Pot with everything needed: pot stand, spork, silicone gripper, lighter, stove, priming dish, and two 3oz fuel bottles.


Wow, a full pound just by rethinking/replacing your kitchen is killer :thumbsup:
Out of curiosity, what was your former kitchen like?

I`m not so sure about carrying fuel inside the pot. No personal issues with it, but I read a Crazyguy journal where some lady had a Trangia leak inside her pot and ended up throwing it away because she couldn`t get the taste out. Has anybody else had that happen, or maybe she just didn`t try hard enough to clean that pot after the incedent? I read that before I used alcohol stoves, so right from the start I`ve avoided carrying my fuel in the pot. It has leaked into my other gear, but that was no big deal- doesn`t smell near as bad as white gas.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I've carried my alcohol inside my pot many times and, luckily, had no leaks. It never actually occurred to me that it might be a problem... No clue how hard/easy it would be to get rid of the taste/smell. Seems like you could just cook it off, but maybe not.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

alcohol will clean right out of a metal pot. anyone who says otherwise has just let her imagination get the better of her.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Bill, over here they put some purple additive in the alcohol that tastes like S**t to stop the wino's getting pissed on it. That leaves a nasty taste for a couple of days if it leaks in the pot.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

SimpleJon said:


> That leaves a nasty taste for a couple of days if it leaks in the pot.


...and then it goes away?


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

rodar y rodar said:


> ...and then it goes away?


Long time since I've used an alcohol stove but I do remember as a kid we had to boil the hell out of the pan to get rid of taste after the meths leaked in it. Just seemed to linger


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SimpleJon said:


> Bill, over here they put some purple additive in the alcohol that tastes like S**t to stop the wino's getting pissed on it. That leaves a nasty taste for a couple of days if it leaks in the pot.


I wonder if your talking about a different alcohol. While you probably could burn pure ethanol, availability can be tricky in some states, and most folks use denatured alcohol, which is methanol, and is toxic.

When I carry alcohol for my stove, the fuel goes outside my pack precisely because I don't want it on my gear if it leaks. It probably could be removed from a pot given enough time and adequate cleaning methods, but I really don't want it on my clothes or sleeping bag or whatever.

The bottle is distinguishable by touch from my water bottles and any pee bottle I might carry so no worries about accidentally drinking from it.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes it is 95% Ethanol 5%Methanol we call it Methylated spirits - US / Canada call it denatured alcohol - same stuff - It is also dyed purple and they put something in that makes it bitter as hell. According to Wikipedia its called Denatonium Saccharide 
Denatonium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
This is the stuff that takes ages to get out of the pan if you spill it and makes everything taste bad.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> The bottle is *distinguishable by touch from my water bottles and any pee bottle* I might carry so no worries about accidentally drinking from it.


But is your water bottle and pee bottle distinguishable by touch for the same reason? 

I can't say I ever carried a bottle just for waste removal while hiking. So I'm curious what situations do you find one beneficial?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

SimpleJon said:


> Bill, over here they put some purple additive in the alcohol


Same here. I am talking about HEET, which is gasoline additive made from methanol. That purple stuff washes out easily enough that I certainly wouldn't throw away a pot that had some HEET spilled in it.

I agree that it is important to make the fuel and water bottles easily and immediately distinguishable.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

SimpleJon said:


> I'm curious what situations do you find one beneficial?


Coooold nights.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> Coooold nights.


Ahhhhhhhhh! Since I've been living in FL, I had forgotten about camping in the cold.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Don't do this with your alcohol stove:

Camper ticketed for starting Hewlett fire with alcohol-fueled stove; last evacuees returning home - The Denver Post


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SimpleJon said:


> Yes it is 95% Ethanol 5%Methanol we call it Methylated spirits - US / Canada call it denatured alcohol - same stuff - It is also dyed purple and they put something in that makes it bitter as hell. According to Wikipedia its called Denatonium Saccharide
> Denatonium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> This is the stuff that takes ages to get out of the pan if you spill it and makes everything taste bad.


I buy the denatured alcohol from the hardware store and it doesn't have any dye in it. anyone trying to drink that nasty crap is just pure stupid. purple dye or not.



> But is your water bottle and pee bottle distinguishable by touch for the same reason?
> 
> I can't say I ever carried a bottle just for waste removal while hiking. So I'm curious what situations do you find one beneficial?


It is, indeed. The pee bottle gets wrapped in duct tape, and I don't carry solid bottles for water. I use a hydration bladder and Nalgene cantenes.

definitely, very cold nights will encourage you to use a pee bottle. I empty it in the morning, but when it's that cold, I really don't want to get out of the sleeping bag unless absolutely necessary...but peeing when it's cold is very necessary, as holding it will make you colder. in a hammock, you can hang it out over the side if you can manage the balancing act and avoid flipping the hammock. that would be unpleasant...being ejected from the hammock into a puddle of warm urine.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

RenoRacing said:


> ...windscreen/potstand...


I really like that combo windscreen / potstand.


----------



## nickgann (May 22, 2012)

This guy is gonna build one exactly like reno's


----------

